# BEST FRIENDS !!!!



## drk (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I was out playing with my new colt this evening with our dog "LUCY" and I couldn't resist showing everybody this picture I captured... Lucy loves the minis....




:



:






Diane


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 11, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*too cute! beautiful pup and colt



: and look at the grass



: , i can only wish...Nikki*[/SIZE]


----------



## Mona (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwww, I just LOVE it!!! My two favorites....Boxers and Minis!



:


----------



## maplegum (Apr 11, 2007)

Very cute. They look like best buddies! :aktion033:

I was looking at your green grass too! I could only dream of having a lush green lawn like that! :new_shocked:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pic especially the grass oh and the boxer and the adorable mini make it perfect but especially the grass when we are getting snow AGAIN tomorrow.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 11, 2007)

: love the photo.

Our boxer london loves our minis as well.


----------



## drk (Apr 11, 2007)

:new_shocked: Funny but I never noticed the grass was so green...lol I guess I'm quite lucky that it's growing because it's been very cold the past week here. What happened to SPRING



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 11, 2007)

So cute

Equisite picture for sure



:


----------



## REO (Apr 11, 2007)

What a gorgeous photo!



: It's PERFECT!


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Apr 12, 2007)

Awwww



: thats is the cutest pic ever!!!!!!!

They are so cute together! The boxer and the baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 12, 2007)

That is just a great picture! Thanks for sharing it- :bgrin


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 12, 2007)

Am I the only one that can't see the pic?? :no: All I have seen is a little red X..



Sure sounds like it is cute..



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 12, 2007)

Huge AWWWWWWWWW, equusite material for sure!


----------



## Bluerocket (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh My! Aren't they a pair -- LOVE IT.

JJay


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2007)

Totally Adorable! You should send that into the foal contest that AMHA is having!!! And also to Equuisite


----------



## drk (Apr 12, 2007)

Jill said:


> Totally Adorable! You should send that into the foal contest that AMHA is having!!! And also to Equuisite


Hi Jill, Thanks for the tip on sending this pic to Equuisite



I sent it in today and they accepted it and are displaying it tomorrow 4/13/07 on the Horse Pic of the Day.. That's cool huh !!! :aktion033: So if you log on there tomorrow please vote for me !!!!!!



:

Thanks again.....

Diane


----------



## TTF (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm headed there right now. It's just so darn cute!



:


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 13, 2007)

SOOOO CUUUUTE! You NEED to send to to MHW magazine!!!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 13, 2007)

On equusite today!!! got my 10s :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2007)

Again, that is such a GREAT picture!!! I love it and just gave it my two dimes on Equusite


----------



## drk (Apr 13, 2007)

THANK YOU !!!! To everyone giving my pic a vote on Equusite...

I have to say that one of the greatest gifts in owning and breeding these Wonderful Little Horses is ....

ALL THE NEW FRIENDS YOU MEET ALONG THE WAY :aktion033: :aktion033:

Thanks again everyone !!!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 13, 2007)

Awwww. That's too cute. That's one for Equusite I believe




:

Ooops it is on Equusite I see.


----------



## Bassett (Apr 13, 2007)

Adorable.



: Got my 2-10's. You are in first. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 13, 2007)

That is a BEAUTIFUL picture



))

I LOVE it.

~Sandy


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi,

I need to tell you that I shared your picture with everybody here at my work.

Of course, they have sent it to everybody they know....

Needless to say, your picture is all over Northern Virginia and is quite a hit! :bgrin

Thanks

~Sandy


----------



## drk (Apr 13, 2007)

Miniequine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to tell you that I shared your picture with everybody here at my work.
> 
> ...


That is soooo neat... Thank you so much Sandy !!!!!

This has been fun



:


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Apr 13, 2007)

GREAT pic!!!!!

I love boxers and minis, my Rossco (brindle boxer) can't be in with the minis... he wants to chase them... no no bad dog


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW...I love boxers and i love minis!! Perfect picture!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!! Nice green grass too!! haha..everything is so dead here!


----------



## hairicane (Apr 14, 2007)

Awwww, Lucy looks like she is saying "Thats it stay away from my baby"


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 14, 2007)

That is a wonderful picture.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 14, 2007)

Send that to Equisite!!!

MA


----------

